# shippensburg pa



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

anyone out in shippensburg need plow guys after the 2nd of jan??i will be moving out there, i have a 99 1500 with a 7'6'' unimount and a 350lb talgate spreader....let me know...thanks a lot


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

19 looks and no one...i do, do good work and im reliable...i just got an opurtunity to move out there for a little bit and im takin my buddy up on the offer but i cant move out there till the 1st but after that im good to go for sure


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

bump bump bump...

will drive to champersburg or newville....pm me


----------

